# Strange Shots from Classic



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm after some advice/help!

Started getting some very strange shots from my Classic - they're coming out weak (which would suggest grind too coarse) but slow (which would suggest grind too fine). Never had this before. Haven't changed my dosing or tamping.

Machine is a Classic and grinder is an Ascaso i-mini. Had both a while and never had any problems like this before. They're a new batch of fresh beans (Gourmet Blend from Bean Shop).

I'll try descaling the machine tonight and cleaning out the grinder, but has anybody else experienced this??? I've had weak shots before and slow shots before but never both together.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What are you dosing in weight

How much coffee is being extracted in weight and over what time ?

What do you mean by " weak "


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

First time with those beans?

I would pop the shower plate and group head off and clean just in case it gunked up.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> What are you dosing in weight
> 
> How much coffee is being extracted in weight and over what time ?
> 
> What do you mean by " weak "


Not 100% sure on weight but i dose level full in my double (non-pressurised) basket - when i've weighed it in the past it's always hovered around the 18g mark - but i appreciate it varies depending on bean.

I don't know weight of extraction. I have been getting approx 60ml in 25-30 secs every time. Since this problem occurred, i've probably been getting closer to 30-40ml in 30-40 secs.

It's watery, light coloured, little to no crema and very little taste.

I really can't put my finger on it. I regularly switch between beans and only ever need to give a few tweeks on the grinder to find the sweet spot.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> First time with those beans?
> 
> I would pop the shower plate and group head off and clean just in case it gunked up.


Think it is the first time with this particular blend although i regularly switch between beans (I like a bit of variation).

Did a full clean of the shower plate and grouphead only a few days ago so shouldn't be that although i'll give it another go. I generally keep the machine very clean and well serviced.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'd give it a clean as suggested

Is there a roast date on these beans ?

I would expect an 18g dose producing 60ml to taste weaker than say a 18g dose making 30-40 ml ( the former being more diluted )

If it's a new blend to you there will be some adjustment of grind needed .

without weighing your dose when you change bean and go end size you could be dosing plus /minus 1 g . This could lead to choking the machine if you aroudn 19g in a double basket

Clean the machine

Clean the grinder

Weight you dose

Weight you output

Taste and come back

Weak could be a describing different things to different people .....


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'd give it a clean as suggested
> 
> Is there a roast date on these beans ?
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're nice and fresh - 13th September I think the roast date was from memory - certainly not "off".

I usually probably get just under 60ml but it's generally nice and dark, rich and full of flavour with good crema. This is runny, light coloured, very little crema and if you add milk, it's hard to taste any coffee at all - weak is the best way i can think to describe it.

Thanks for your help - will clean and come back.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

OK - descaled the machine. Weighed the portafilter before and after dosing - 498g before and fluctuated between 515 and 516g after so somewhere between 17 and 18g. Usual tamp and go - beautiful shot. About 50ml in 29 secs. Loads of crema. Thick, dark and rich. A mile away from what I was getting.

Machine obviously needed the descale. I'm guessing not enough water was getting through as a result of the scale and so I'd adjusted the grind too coarse which is what was causing the weakness of it.

Anyway, glad it's sorted.

Will still clean the grinder but the little man is in bed now and don't want to wake him, so will have to wait for another day.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Success! Nice one









What water have you been using and for how long??


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Been using filtered water but machine is 2nd hand. I've owned it about 6 months though.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Brita filtered or RO?

A descale every 6 months (or less) is probably about right if Brita filtered, though if the machine was not descaled before you got it you've probably not removed all the scale in that one hit.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a Brita filtered mains tap. I'll do it again in a week or so, make sure I get it all.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, I also have gaggia classic and have never managed a good shot filling the basket to the top. Coffee seems to get channeling issues and other problems similar to what you are describing.

To solve the issue weigh your beans in advance. I get best results between 14-15g and adjust the grind setting to get about 30ml coffee in 25 seconds.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

The problem with mine was purely scale. Since descale it's perfect. Been dosing as I usually do, to the rim of the double basket, and getting a pretty consistent 18g. 60ml out in 28secs. Lots of crema and very nice shot.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Also, since descale, I'm getting no channeling. Water is flowing from the group now instead of spraying out like it was before. I assume this has a lot to do with the channeling stopping.


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Ah ok. Been struggling to get a good shot myself with that much coffee. I suspect it's to do with my current grinder.


----------

